# WLG - what do we think of it so far??



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi ALL,

The WLG is one week old today, so just a quick question, what do we all think to it? Are we finding it useful?
Do we have any suggestions for further threads?

I hope you are all pledging away (if that is what you have chosen to do) and remember even if it isn't a good week to still post, so you can receive all the support that is available on here!

Lets see what weight we can lose between us all in one week - there will be no minuses for any gains!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2010)

It is doing great and will continue to become stronger Lucy it was a brillaint idea and it has got alot of us doing all the work we can do burn off those pounds..Things like this help because instead of doing it alone you have other members who can be there with you and for you, if someones having a bad time of it we can be there to gee them up and if someone posts  an achievement we can all join in and celebrate with them.


----------



## bev (Sep 12, 2010)

We think its a great idea - well done for thinking of it. I think more will join as times goes on.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, you might be interested to learn that the posts in this section total 15% of all the posts we've had this week, which I think is a pretty strong indication that it has been very successful! 

Well done all, and especially Lucy and Cazscot for getting the ball rolling and bringing such interesting ideas and questions, and such great support!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

That is absolutely fantastic!!! 
Well done everyone!!!

I am chuffed to bits!

Back at work tomorrow and have a very tough few weeks ahead so will post and support as much as possible, but please don't be offended if don't respond to you all straight away - I will eventually!

Keep up the good work and will post out total loss next week.


----------



## MargB (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it is going well.  I can see some questions coming up that are specific to diabetics so I reckon I am going to learn quite a bit.

Thanks for all the hard work in creating and keeping it going.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 13, 2010)

I think this is a great message board. With our collective knowledge and mutual support it can only get better.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Well, you might be interested to learn that the posts in this section total 15% of all the posts we've had this week, which I think is a pretty strong indication that it has been very successful!
> 
> Well done all, and especially Lucy and Cazscot for getting the ball rolling and bringing such interesting ideas and questions, and such great support!



Here! Here! Good stuff!!

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

i think its going great, it was a brilliant idea lucy.
its certaintly made me more determined to loss weight and i get to share it with everyone rather than doing it on my own, and hopefuly i can be a support to people aswel. well done.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 13, 2010)

I think its a great idea, and I certainly look forward to seeing how well everyone has done!


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it will prove to be a great encouragement to those who, perhaps, tend to stray from the straight & narrow.  We don't do that, do we?

Brian


----------



## cazscot (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it is fantastic .  Especially reading peoples NSVs x  As per my prev post I started back uni today and will be busy studying for the next 15 weeks...  But will pop back in as often as possible and offer my support when I can x


----------

